# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Sugjerime për shtëpi botuese?

## engjellorja

Kush me rekomandon nje shtepi botuese korrekte...e cila i'u permbahet afateve te neshkruara ne kontrate?

----------


## Borix

Nese eshte ndonje tekst shkollor apo pergjithesisht akademik, shtepia botuese PEGI mund te them se eshte korrekte. Qendra e tyre eshte prane ish-Kartodromit, tek rruga qe hyn per ne Lure. Gjithesesi mund te gjesh kontakt info online.

----------


## Jack Watson

Dita 2000 (i ben me cilesi te larte, dhe me kosto te ulet). Nqs liber jo shkollor shperndarja neper librari behen nga vete autoret. Mesa di une, nga eksperienca qe pata, asnje shtepi botuese nuk ben shperndarje, apo asnjera nuk e blen librin  (te drejtat dmth).

----------


## macia_blu

Engjell, je ne tirane dhe kerkon shtepi botuese ne internet? (!)
Tirana kurre ndonjehere e ralle ndonje kryeqytet  (ose qytet me permasat e Tiranes) nuk mund te kete patur me shume se sot shtepi botuese.  
Megjitheate une po te ndihmoj me nje adresse; bot_kuvendi@hotmail.com

----------


## engjellorja

> Nese eshte ndonje tekst shkollor apo pergjithesisht akademik, shtepia botuese PEGI mund te them se eshte korrekte. Qendra e tyre eshte prane ish-Kartodromit, tek rruga qe hyn per ne Lure. Gjithesesi mund te gjesh kontakt info online.


faleminderit borix...nuk eshte liber shkollor...eshte roman...aktualisht e kam cuar ne nje shtpi botuese por po me vonohet sepse botuesi ka disa probleme shendetesore..

----------


## Borix

[quote]sepse botuesi ka disa probleme shendetesore..[/quote

Lol, si do qe te jete botuesi, ky nuk eshte justifikim  :buzeqeshje: ... Kot per kurioziet, roman qe ke shkruar/perkthyer ti?

----------


## engjellorja

> Nese eshte ndonje tekst shkollor apo pergjithesisht akademik, shtepia botuese PEGI mund te them se eshte korrekte. Qendra e tyre eshte prane ish-Kartodromit, tek rruga qe hyn per ne Lure. Gjithesesi mund te gjesh kontakt info online.


faleminderit dhe ty ..por dua qe per shperndarjne te ndermjetesoje shtepia botuese pasi me duket pak e bezdishme dhe aspak elegante ta shperndaj vet

----------


## engjellorja

[QUOTE=Borix]


> sepse botuesi ka disa probleme shendetesore..[/quote
> 
> Lol, si do qe te jete botuesi, ky nuk eshte justifikim ... Kot per kurioziet, roman qe ke shkruar/perkthyer ti?


eh...ketu ne shqiperi keshtu funksionojne gjerat ...me zvaritje...

eshte roman qe e kam shkruar une

----------


## Borix

O engjellorja, paske arritur kuoten maksimale te mesazheve private (20). Fshi te pakten nje, se me mbeti nje MP pa derguar  :ngerdheshje:  ...

----------


## engjellorja

kush ka informacion per shtepine botuese dora d'istria?

pervec adreses dhe numrit te telefonit te cilat i kam vet

----------


## Brari

llore.. posto ketu nja gjys faqe nga romani yt.. e pasi ta lexojme ne ekspertet te themi se ja vlen apo jo ta coc per botim..

psh gjys faqe nga faqja 1 e gjys nga faqja 11.

Provoje..

----------


## engjellorja

pse mor brar  ..nuk ta mbush syrin une ty kshu?


lexo te tema poezite e mia kam postuar nje poezi aty ..

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Engjellorja urime per romanin nga ana ime. Sido te jete, eshte krijim dhe si i tille duhet te vleresohet..

----------


## engjellorja

flm shejtane...

vetem se jam merzitur pak se ketu ne shqiperi botuesit nuk i'u permbahen afateve qe nenshkruhen neper kontrata

----------


## Alienated

> vetem se jam merzitur pak se ketu ne shqiperi botuesit nuk i'u permbahen afateve qe nenshkruhen neper kontrata


ne Shqiperi botuesit si duket hane shume ushqime te thata dhe bohen kaps - per pasoje kur u vjen te botojne gje ngelin te bllokuar neper nevojtore dhe s'bejne dot pune.

Sa per ne Maqedoni, njoh ca shtepi botuese por nuk e di ne do te kryejne pune! Nese shqyrton dhe nje mundesi te tille, ma thuaj dhe te sjell informatat me MP.

----------


## engjellorja

rrofsh ..me sill me sill sa me shume informacion aq me mire

----------


## pellumbi

Po te kerkosh shtepi botuese per te tre Shqiperi, Kosove dhe Maqedoni ke ALBAS-in, mua me ka pelqyer me shume ajo. Ti ke mendimin tend.

kalo bukur.

----------


## Brari

poezi ben kushdo oj Llore.. po Roman nuk ben kushdo..  prandaj  isha kurioz te lexoja ndonje faqe e po te tha brari qe e ke shkruar bukur dmth qe vertet e ke shkruar bukur..  prandaj mos humb rastin.. sa me ke ketejza..
ja dovete te lexoj ate poezine tende nashti.. se dukesh vajz e zgjuar e me origjinalitete..po e kishe dhj muhabetnë me muc nanon.. nejse ceshtje pulatike ajo puna ..
tjater..
e pse stu duken te bukura tyjan ato cicat e asaj cupes ne sarande..
ja ke fut kot atje..

----------


## engjellorja

> poezi ben kushdo oj Llore.. po Roman nuk ben kushdo..  prandaj  isha kurioz te lexoja ndonje faqe e po te tha brari qe e ke shkruar bukur dmth qe vertet e ke shkruar bukur..  prandaj mos humb rastin.. sa me ke ketejza..
> ja dovete te lexoj ate poezine tende nashti.. se dukesh vajz e zgjuar e me origjinalitete..po e kishe dhj muhabetnë me muc nanon.. nejse ceshtje pulatike ajo puna ..
> tjater..
> e pse stu duken te bukura tyjan ato cicat e asaj cupes ne sarande..
> ja ke fut kot atje..


o brar...1.mos ma shkurto nickun se nuk me pelqen 2.romanin ua kam treguar njerezve profesioniste qe merren me kete pune dhe me kan thene fjale te mira..qe thua ti brar une e kisha ne nje shtepi botuese kisha firmosur kontrate e te gjitha ..po diskutohej madje edhe per kopertinen...por ajo shtepia botuese nuk u tregua korrekte sic ndodh rendom ne shqiperi...
3.pse e kisha menderosur me Mucin? po e terheq mor brar...nuk jam kondra ..nuk jam...po Tur Zheji te pelqen?
4.sa shume me paske studiu mor brar...edhe tek toplessi shkove? Qe thua ti brar une akoma nuk kam hequr dore se pelqyeri meshkujt ..keshtu qe edhe mund tia kem mbytur kot une..si axhami...po per syrin tim si femer nuk mu duk dhe aq atraktive dekolteja e saj ...ato suedezet qe ishin postuar me pas ato po qe ishin ...por sic te thash dhe me lart mos ma merr per baze se  opinion femre hetero ishte ai imi..
kaq braro...a me jep leje te ulem nashti? se me dhembin kockat ...me duket se do bjeri shi

----------


## Brari

tur zheji ka aftesine e romancierit..
pra te grije sallate pa then asgje.. e kjo ashtu si te jemen e ka mbajtur tur zhelen ne majat e societase..pra mir ke daja mir ka halla..mire dje mire sot.. pra pa shtille kurrizore..
e nuku dolla nga tema me kte.. sepse dhe romani ka politik brenda.. 
nje roman do glorifikoje dicka a dike e do c'glorifikoje dike a dicka.. pa thene parulla politike por duke e marre lexusin "per hunde" e duke e futur ne ca shtigje te tilla qe ta lesh pa mend.. e mbasi te ket kaluar keto shtigje.. te ket ndjere e kuptuar dicka..qe me pare sja kish rrokur radakja apo sja kish treguar ndonje ekran a gazete a shkolle.. me pare..
ki eshte romani interesant..
po nje cupe cdo i thote lexuesit.. qe sja ka thene me pare dikush tjater..
hmm.
ketu eshte meseleja..
e nje cupe ka shum per te thene ne fakt.. 
po a di te thote .. ki eshte big prabllemi..

suksese "engjellore"..

----------

